# White water from tap



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

I would like to make the switch from hauling buckets to just running the water straight in (python style) when I make my water change (treating the tank with prime beforehand)

But... my water out of the tap I would use is really cloudy with tiny air bubbles (white water) so I'm worried that's bad news for the inhabitants... is it? Bad, I mean? I did a test on an empty tank and it cleared up within a few minutes (with thousands of bubbles clinging to everything) 

I'm worried that the heated water is releasing gasses that are stuck in there because the temperature is so low where it comes into the house.

Will it cause issues with the livestock? 

(hopefully this isn't in a sticky somewhere. I promise I looked)


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I can relate to this as this has happened to me in the past. I'm not going to get into the physics and chemistry aspect of it; but rather just say that it is ok as long as the water clears up. It's mainly micro-air bubbles.

If you're filling your tank back with water from the hot water tank, the hot water does discharge water that appears to be "cloudy". This is all relative to the pressure that your discharging back into the tank. If you turn down the amount of water going into the tank, you'll probably notice there's less "cloudiness" from all the bubbles and energy heat transfer from the tap to your tank. 

Dial down how much water is coming back into the tank.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

The bubbles can cause serious problems. This thread is from Rick at CAF (a sponsor). He explains how to prevent gas bubble disease in Discus but it can be applied to all fish...

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25972


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

oddly it's only the one tap in the house that is bubbly... plus I have a tankless hot water. Would that make a difference?


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Immus21 said:


> The bubbles can cause serious problems. This thread is from Rick at CAF (a sponsor). He explains how to prevent gas bubble disease in Discus but it can be applied to all fish...
> 
> Gas Bubble Disease In Discus And How To Prevent It


Thanks for posting, I missed reading that thread before. I felt that it was sticky worthy so I made it one & I also added it to http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/pearls-wisdom-best-threads-bca-21948/


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I actually had trouble finding it because I was looking under the stickes instead of threads. Good call making it a sticky. Very helpful info...


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

You can attach a garden sprinkler or I have heard that a filter sock can also help. If you have python, the connector with the adjusting knob is what I use to dispense the water to a fine mist. If you put a piece of filter floss or filter sock wrapped around the output it should help even more with getting rid of the gas.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I fill all my tanks using a python hose. I used to place the hose in the water or have it run down the glass side to prevent creating all the tiny air bubbles but since reading the article Rick posted I have since changed how I do it. I still use my python hose but fill the tank making sure the water always falls like a waterfall to allow the water to release the gas build up. Some people attach a spray nozzle to the end to create a mist effect. I found it takes to long to refill the tank like that. If I only had 1 tank to do it might be different. But 9 tanks would take all day to do.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

make sure the faucet you are connecting to does not have a built in aerator in it they can add air.


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks all! I'll try a few things tomorrow and see if I can figure it out. I can't attach a nozzle to it as it's just an old handheld shower head with the head cut off (so just the hose) Hopefully I can sort out a solution as it would make water changes a breeze.


----------



## Monk21 (Feb 3, 2013)

putting water directly from the tap in a tank is never 100% safe, but here is what you should know

1) you need to do it veeeeeery slowly as you don't want to change the temperature of the water in the tank. So if you are thinking to have the tap running at full power, it's not good. 
2) you need to add prime BEFORE you add water for ALL the gallons of the tank and NOT only for the added water. If the addition of the water takes up too much time then you should add prime before, during AND after the new water.

hope it helps


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You'll be fine. Just splash the water off the side of the tank, a stone or a piece of wood as you fill it. The bubbles are from that fact that gas solubility decreases as water temperature rises, so heating water (whether it's tanked or tankless) will release gases out of tap water once it's out of the pipes (nowhere for the gases to go). If you're really concerned about it, run the water into a rubbermaid tub and pump it in with a pump. But I do 3x80% wc a week by splashing in my 100 gallon square tank (that tank you like - see one of the posts of how much water I drain) and 2x75% wc in a 125 gallon this way.


----------

